# My toes are freezing!!!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL, I totally agree. Ah, it happens with me sometimes too, riding on those cold nights. Have you tried wearing 2 socks? I have my zocks on (hehe, from dover sadderly) & then a pair or 2 of regular socks on. Wearing a few pairs really keeps your toes warm!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I am always freezing. I wear 2 pairs of socks. One of those pairs is a thick pair of slipper socks. I also wear long underwear, a shirt, undershirt, wool cardigan sweater, a thinsulate jacket, and thick pants. My boots are work boots made of thinsulate. I also wear gloves. I live in central IL so it's not like it's that cold here. Today it was in upper 40s or low 50s, I think. I just have a medical problem that makes it difficult for me to control my body temperature.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Something that one of my friends did was put something like fleece on the inside of her boots and then she used zocks and she said it worked pretty well.

hope this helps!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I definitely know the feeling! The worst part is when the warmth starts coming back and your feet burn! Ughhh... But I would suggest taking your feet out of the stirrups and rolling your ankles around every now and then. This will really help get the blood flowing to your toes.  Good luck!!


----------



## horsesandponies (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the same problem. Especially when you live in a weather tempermental state that would probably put a drugged up race horse to shame. This is what I do. I wear tights (use the old ones where you don't care what really happens to them), with western boot insolated socks. These keeps your feet nice and toasty. I figured this out after so many tiried and failed attempts to keep my butt from freezing off, and the circulation going in my feet.


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to have the same problem. But last year Ariat came out with The Bromont boot. I will not ride in anything else. It is made with thinsulate and its made for winter riding. The high boots look exactly like show boots except on the inside it's suede. I even show in them. And I only wear 1 pair of socks. And last but not least "They are so comfortable"


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

I have winter riding boots and their still not that warm, I normally put on wool socks or just layer up with normal socks. Knee highs are my fav to ride in, but I dont think that they deliver much warmth.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i have a pair of ariat winter boots (i believe their the iceburg ones, but i'm not sure) and then a pair of silk socks. If i wear a normal pair of socks, my toes freeze.

My mom told me, and actually got me both pairs of silk socks that I have. They wick moisture away from your skin and they keep you warm in the winter and cool in the summer.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

now trying new polar reggreta boots. fleeced lined, waterproof. granted they are walking boots but female ones that fit the stirrup alright. good for hacking but not tested on schooling, very much same shape as mountian riders.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

In the winter I wear fleece lined waterproof riding boots. They are great for trekking out to get your horse in the field and then usually are dry on the outside when I start riding. I've just been wearing zocks under them and even in -10C my feet are sweaty by the end of my ride.
I swear by Mountain Horse.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I use a product called "Warm Ups". They are a re-useable gel insert for the feet and hands. They are good for hundreds of times and I keep them in the saddle bag and use them to keep toes warm when I start to freeze. There are many products available but I like these as you can "activate" them as needed unlike the microwave kind that are heated up before your depart on your ride and the heat is often gone before I need it. Just check the internet - it is athletic product.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Winter boots with some sort of Thinsulate type lining are a great investment! But if you're not wanting to spend that kind of money I would suggest some really quality socks, like SmartWools. They're wool blend socks for hiking/skiing type activities and are designed to keep your feet warm while wicking away moisture. What you don't want is for your feet to start to sweat and have no where for the moisture to go. They're a little pricey (around $15) but totally totally worth it! They're a little thicker but not nearly as bulky as wearing 2 pairs of socks or cramming those toe warmers into your boots.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

it gets really cold here in finland so i wear skiing socks whole riding 
they are much thicker than normal socks and are ment to keep ur feet warm


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If your boots fit so tightly that you'd have a hard time getting the foot warmers in, then your boots are too small. If your boots are tight, you will get cold feet too. you should have enough room for 2 pairs of socks and then stick the toe warmers on the outside pair. The toe warmers are like the hand and foot ones, but semi-circular and have a self-stick area on them.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

my toes are always freezing when i ride. UGh dismounting....painful. especially off a 16.3 horse. someone told me about littlw warming packs you can put in ur boots. i might see about those


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I wear a pair of ankle socks and knee high socks when it gets cold in the winter. In the really, really cold months-February through...sometimes April-I'll put toe warmers in my boots. Get the flat ones... And I would recommend putting them at your heals instead of at your toes-they work MUCH better.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

OMG, I sooo know the feeling. This year I discovered something that works REALLY well! Instead of wearing two pairs of socks or feet warmers because it is hard to get in your boots, you could wear ski socks. They are EXTRA warm! Also, keep wiggling your toes inside of your boots. This will get your blood flowing. You can also take your feet out of the stirrups once in a while and circle them. This will have the same impact.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I just got a pair of Mountain Horse winter riding boots. I haven't used them yet but I am hoping they will help cut out the cold. I'm moving up to Indiana in February for a Dressage training internship and right now it's like 4 degrees up there *shiver* I'm not quite use to that living down in Tennessee, it's 45 degrees right now. I plan to double up on socks and I have long underwear to wear under my breeches. 

Jubilee


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I used to have that problem. I just periodically wiggle my toes around in my boots, and also drop my stirrups several times while riding. Not only does it improve circulation, it's great for your leg muscles!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

At my last riding lesson, I tried the toe warmers and they fit inside my boots just fine. Maybe I don't have the same type as you. This type is sticky on one side and you stick that part to your socks. My feet were nice and toasty!


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

winter paddoct boots(with fuzzy socks), suede half chaps, long johns and jeans, I have found the best for very cold day, add wind pants over top, can ride in if you have a trustable horse and only trotting around! 

wow thats sad, I need to move someplace warmer.


----------

